# Air Assist Suspension Units



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't know if this subject has been covered previously but I am considering fitting these Air Assist Units to my Ducato before the trip to South of France. 

I know the salesmans viewpoints, but has anybody else who has had them fitted willing to post comments.

Feedback would be very welcome? 


Eddie


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

Yes , I fitted a pair to my Autotrail Cheyenne on a Fait 14 chassis last sept and despite trying from 10psi to 70psi I cannot feel any difference to the swaying. I have also tried different tyre pressures and cannot come up with a combination that works. I think they are over rated and indeed over priced too. If I had known more at the time I wouldnt be £300 out of pocket. you will obviously get responses from owners that differ but they certainly dont work for me. Pogo


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought about these for my ducato but was told by another forum member that they were no wrth putting on

HTH

Dave

656


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

We purchased the Duetto which has Airides fitted by a previous owner, and I have to say I am quite impressed with them set between 15-20 psi normally.
When I first got the van, since I had never had them fitted on previous vans and no instructions were present, I did several dry runs locally to experiment.
Chucking the van through Roundabouts and Motorway slip roads it is more stable and leans far less than when I let the pressure out of the system. I also believe that when being overtaken the van does not get sucked into a passing vehicle slipstreams so noticably.

I wonder if the taller and heavier the van they are less effective ?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Eddietheeagle, it moght help to know why you want to fit them before passing any comment!

peedee


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies so far. 

I feel the van is low in the suspension at the rear. The springs are pretty well flat. In addition the van is off the level by 20mm. I think these air units may cure all these problems and additionally allow me to carry more red grapejuice payload back from France without heading for Scotland like a dragster.

I am talking myself into a purchase here!


Eddie


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well it should cure your sagging back end that is for sure. It was the reason I fitted them to my Merc chassis which is much softer than the Fiat. I also gained in stability but as noted above this may not apply to the Fiat with its much harder ride. It will, however, not increase your payload even though it should stop the back end sagging even further.

peedee


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello Eddie

Just read your thread, as Peedee says it will cure rear end sagging. I had airrides fitted to my Autotrail 630s which was on a fiat 15 it did help with rock and roll on roundabouts and with the effect of being sucked in when a large wagon overtakes you. What you have to bear in mind is that it will reduce your payload , just because the rear looks higher does not mean you can carry more. However I think they are well worth the money. Hope this helps.


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

I have decided to get these units fitted, because on balance I think they will improve the handling and remove the softness from the rear. Thanks for all your comments which have been very helpful. 

Now waiting for the best price from the suppliers I have emailed. 

Airide (Symonspeed)
Marcleleisure
Transleisure
Towtal
Glide-Rite

I think they all supply the same Firestone units but I will see who responds with any options.



Eddie


----------



## 88831 (May 9, 2005)

*air ride*

i have air ride on my pi;ote 25mx, i have it set at 42 psi for every day use, 58psi front tyres 65 psi rear tyres. rides like a dream. dave


----------



## klex20 (May 1, 2005)

EddietheEagle said:


> .................Now waiting for the best price from the suppliers I have emailed................
> 
> Eddie


My old Chevy Van RV also suffers from sagging rear end and I am waiting for the email from https://www.rockauto.com/ wich are selling a pair of Monroe Air Max for my car for the reasonable amount of $60 plus P+P.
The inflatable shock absorbers replaces the ordinary oil shock absorbers I believe.
Just want to know the P+P part before ordering.

They might have something for other MH's also.

KL.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi klex

i bought a set of these for mine , then found out that my particular alko pulls on the shocks instead of pushing so its left me with a big headache on how to fabricate something . i will probabally end up selling them and buying somethingh horendously expensive . its very hard to mount anything on an alko swing arm .
would you like these ??


----------



## klex20 (May 1, 2005)

theflyingscot said:


> .............would you like these ??..............


Ahh, really nice looking equipment and I would love to have them!

But it's kind of surprizing that a car manufacturer designs the suspension to pull on the shocks. 
And that would put the car owner in exactly your situation, lots of mods available on the market but none is suitable if you don't invert the car... 

Please mail me at klex (a) tavelsjo.se with the details, I'm really interested. Thank you.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Air Suspension*

Hi

A quick question for *PEEDEE*

I note from an earlier post which I must have missed


> Well it should cure your sagging back end that is for sure. It was the reason I fitted them to my Merc chassis which is much softer


We also have a Mohican on a Merc chassis with Airide.

The question is:- What pressure do you find best for normal use? Not fully loaded.
Do you increase decrease pressure depending on load?
Do you use the suspension to "level up" when on site? If so how?

Thanks

Dennis


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi klex

sorry to say these things are really heavy and would cost loads to send to sweden i think .


----------



## klex20 (May 1, 2005)

Yes Kenny,
it would be interesting to know how much your PO will charge.  
And your shocks might not even fit my car, what is the Monroe part number for them?


----------



## 95818 (Jul 22, 2005)

I had air ride fitted and it transformed the ride. No swaying no getting pushed around by lorries and a dream to level on site


----------



## 95810 (Jul 21, 2005)

pogo said:


> Yes , I fitted a pair to my Autotrail Cheyenne on a Fait 14 chassis last sept and despite trying from 10psi to 70psi I cannot feel any difference to the swaying. I have also tried different tyre pressures and cannot come up with a combination that works. I think they are over rated and indeed over priced too. If I had known more at the time I wouldnt be £300 out of pocket. you will obviously get responses from owners that differ but they certainly dont work for me. Pogo


Hi Pogo,

Was it a Firestone kit or an Airide kit, probably not an Airide if you paid £300. Assuming it was a Firestone Drive-Rite kit, where are the air springs (air bags/bellows) fitted? Are they directly under the chchassisbest position) or off-set towards the centre of the vehicle? As their placement will have an effect on the stability of your vehicle.

BTW Early Ducato/Talbot vehicles have the airsprings off-set to the chassis, however there is two places where the air springs can be placed on the newer vehicles. Do make sure you check this out when making your enquiries.

HTH


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Clive

Yes they are Firestone "ride-rite" and they are fitted directly above the leaf springs. At present I have 60psi but of no benefit. The problem with any more psi is the vehicle becomes too high at the rear even when loaded. 

Pogo


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

Just finished DIY fitting of Firestone suspension units. Inflated to 60psi. The van looks healthier at the back end to me. Took 2 or 3hrs to fit.

The Firestone kit cost £290 delivered from Autovan Ltd with a 24hr courier service.

My next report will be after a decent test drive.


Eddie


----------



## machra (Jun 26, 2005)

*To theflyingscot*

Hi

I have a Peugeot Boxer. Would the shockers fit my van/ If they will then I am very interested.

(Sorry this is not PM'd but I have not subscribed on this site and therefore that facility is unavailable to me)


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

firstly apologies as i forgot about this thread . klex there will be a part number for these but dont have it . i think originally this kit was for a subaru fitment if that helps . im sure i also seen one for ford cortina .a web search for uk post office should give you those scary prices :lol: 

the reason i got these ones was purely for the lengths , fully extended and closed , the sizes worked for me . the person i got them from was using similar on commercial vans to level out the suspension whilst towing caravans .

hi machra
sorry but i really couldnt say ,i would assume not ,i dont think anybody makes these specifically for fiat vans , i took a gamble and bought these blind , my intention was to fabricate whatever shock mounts i needed to get them fitted , they were to replace my originals . the job would have been done very easily but for one major snag , my alko chassis pulls on the shocks instead of compressing them so i need to build a whole new mounting system for both chassis and swing arm . the job for me has become too time consuming at the moment . i promised myself that i would spend more time camping in this one and less time modifying as i spent too much time working on the last camper . :wink:


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*AirRides*

This is really an answer to PeeDee's comment. On our Starline 640, I use about 35 - 40 psi in normal running. This hardens up the suspension, and improves handling at roundabouts, without it becoming like a rock hard "feel every pebble" suspension. It also stops the "tacking" on motorways when passed by HGVs. Tail end sticks up a bit though !

Have tried it lower, at 20lbs psi, but doesn't feel as comfortable or secure.

Smick


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

I had the Simonspeed air-rides fitted to a Hymer B644 that was starting to sag a bit at the rear - quite frankly it transformed the ride.

They fitted it at a show and I am fairly sure give a guarantee of satisfaction.


----------



## 89362 (May 21, 2005)

Hi

I Fitted Air ride to our auto roller 2 and the improvement in handling was amazing mainly because the van is very high and body role was extreme.
Fitting time approx 2 hrs

Peter


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

Airide now fitted and test driven at 55 psi.

Extreme differences noted in the stability of the Motorhome. The rolling into corners has been eliminated and handling is largely improved. 

I am very happy with the £300 investment.

Thanks for all the helpful comments from previous users of Airide.




Eddie


----------



## Bazza (May 1, 2005)

*Air Ride*

Hi All,

We are full timing in an Autotrail Dakota on a Fiat Cab, Fiat Chassis. We had our rear end upgraded before we hit the road & a Re-Plate to give us more payload. Standard vehicle was 3850Kg, now we are 4100Kg - a very usefull 250Kg extra for payload. The work & re-plate was done by TVAC up at Preston. Don't know if the "donuts" are actually air-ride but certainly similar. If the tyre ratings had been higer (more plies?) we could have made it to 4150Kg, but to replace the tyres is expensive & they may weigh more (more rubber) & hence defeat the object. Don't know how much it affects the handling as we didn't drive it much before the upgrade. We run them at 65psi, being close to the middle of the suggested range of 40 to 100. An added bonus - the rear always sits high, so we never look loaded. Happy to field questions..... Bazza


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

Bazza

What was physically required, and what documentation was involved in your payload upgrade? 

Also, can you give us an idea of cost excluding tyres? 



Thanks


Eddie


----------



## Bazza (May 1, 2005)

*Payload Upgrade*

Hi Eddie,

In March 2005 the all in price was £820 (inc the replate at about £185 as I recall) As far as I know TVAC issue the re-plate under the wing of SVTECH. You get the 2 x "donuts" & fittings with air pipes to 2 x under chassis schrader valves for topping up, plus a modifiaction to the brake load valve at the rear of the vehicle to allow for the new ride height & height when loaded so the braking effort is still balanced between front & rear. You get the self adhesive plate with the new axle rating & all the work in the fitting plus a certificate of the new rating. We sent a copy to DVLA but they said they were not interested unless the new rating crossed the 7500Kg threshold. Tyre wise we stuck with the original Michelin Camping as supplied with the vehicle from new. (Law of diminishing returns as regards to buying 5 new ones for the sake of 50Kg!) Basiaclly my payload now matches many Tag axle vehicles - not bad on 4 tyres & only 7.33 metres!

TVAC are just outside Preston in Leyland. There is a campsite not too far a way. The work was completed in a day & they dropped us at the train station so we could visit Preston for the day. (friendly people)

(At the risk of eggs & sucking....) The key point for increased payload is the re-plate. Air-ride or such by itself may improve the ride but you cannot legally carry more weight. We know someone who was stopped for being overloaded & made to ditch stuff at the side of the road!

Anything else I can help with, then fire away.....

Bazza


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Bazza

I have fitted the donuts and adjusted the brake sensor. I just need the re-plating by the sounds of it. We have a local commercial test centre so I will enquire about the options there. I expect I may get the remaining job done for little more than the £185.

250kg would be worthwhile.

Regards

Eddie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Air Ride*

Bringing this one back to life............

I notice that many of you only comment on

Improved rear end,
Less Sagging,
Better in Crosswinds
Less Roll on roundabouts etc.

My question;

Does it make the ride in the rear more cushioned or comforatble?

Oh and does the 416 Air rides come with 2 bags per side?

Trev


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Just to add to this thread that Outdoorbits now supplies the Airide derivative of these and can arrange fitting as well if required.

http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/products_id/200

5% discount to mhf as well


----------

